# First Layout



## markb42 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, let me start by saying I am brand new to the model train world. I would like to start a project for my sons and I to work on together and enjoy. We are surrounded by the W & LE Railroad and would love to do a track layout based off of the Brewster Station. I will explain what I have to work with as best as possible and hope I can get some feedback on ideas for this. I have a section of my basement that is 9' x 13' that I will be using. I'm going to use the HO scale only because I have a few pieces already, but for the most part this is going to be completely from scratch. If anyone has any ideas or advice I would love to hear what you think. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Posting a simple plan of the area you have available,wich would specify obstacles like doors,windows,plumbing,access aisles,etc with a brief description of what you'd like to have would be a great starting point for the forum members to come up with ideas,options etc.Would you like continuous running,a switching layout,a mix of both.Do you mind a duckunder?Or prefer an around the room layout?What do you have in mind?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Yeah let us know what your thinking on benchwork and what part of the room you want to use for the actual layout.


----------



## markb42 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Sorry*

Guess I should have added a little more. Ok, I attached a layout of my basement. I can ultimately use all of it if need be, but would like to stay on the furnace side due to more room. The only obstacles are the ones shown. ceiling height is 6'. I would like to do a continuous running and switching layout both. I don't want to get in over my head on my first go around though. I would like to do an around the room layout, but don't mind a duckunder either. I wouldn't mind changing elevations with the track either and would like to be able to run a few trains at a time. Hope this helps some.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome markb, THAT IS A TON OF ROOM! that said, take your time, look at a bunch of layout plans, and have fun!!!!!!!!!
you could build a very impressive layout down there. keep us posted on possible designs and such. the knowledge in this forum is unsurpassed, everyone will help you along.

jason


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is indeed huge space for a layout,and that is either side of the stairway.You obviously do as you wish,but personally,the other side of the stairs seems more appropriate although a little smaller.Furnace do require occasional maintenance (and sometimes repairs) so you need to keep access to it.It also means that you have tubing,pipes,wiring,etc that go with it that in many cases run under the ceiling.Six feet clearance isn't bad but with the pipes,do you still have six feet?Since you didn't say,I'm only guessing.On top,furnaces (if an oil burner specially) have a tendancy to spread dirt around them unless chimney pipes are absolutely air tight.If so,maintaining the layout could be a nightmare.On the other hand,the other side of the stairs seems clear of any commodities but still,you didn't say.Are there any plumbing that may eventually leak on the layout or other restrictions?Only you can answer.

You say you have a choice,so might as well make the best of it.You'll need lighting over the layout to really enjoy building/operating,as well as power for the layout.Any electrical supply close by?Having a few power outlets is no big thing to install but you'll need some just the same.

At first,I was planning to build my layout in our basement but had to change my mind.Our furnace is emitting dirty smudge and the landlord certainly won't replace it for the sake of a train layout.The rest of the basement is a dusty place so I settled for a smaller layout upstairs.This is my own experience and I believe your case is probably entirely different,but...just in case.Careful planning of a layout starts here...where is it going to be...pros and cons...better plan than regret they say.


----------



## markb42 (Nov 22, 2011)

Swiggy, I know its a ton of room and I certainly do plan on taking my time and doing something impressive. I have really thought about doing a large horse shoe shape, but only tossing around the idea right now. I think it will be kind of tight at the bottom of the stairs. On the other hand, I could run it on the opposite side, under the stairs. I will def keep everyone posted.

Brakeman Jake, Thanks for the input. Just to answer some of your questions. I still have 6 ft clearance when measuring to the ducktwork and all pipes and wiring. My breaker box is in the opposite corner of the washer and dryer on the more open side and I have plenty of room in it to add whatever need be. As far as the furnace is almost brand new and very efficient, although i am sure its not 100 percent dirt spreading free. I completely understand what your saying though.


----------

